# NATO SITREP



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2010)

The nations of NATO are facing large Defence Budgets and are looking at methods to cut those costs.  Many here will identify with this story:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.


> *As Europe cuts military budgets, some worry about its clout
> *
> 
> By Henry Chu, Los Angeles Times
> ...



Found this in the Ottawa Citizen Saturday 11, 2010 hardcopy, but not online.


----------

